# Ich ridden tank...will just fallowing work???



## crazy4condy (Mar 30, 2009)

New to saltwater. I love it!! However, I just lost my maroon clownfish and rusty angelfish to ich . I set up a quarantine tank (yes I learned about quaratine the hard way) and managed to save my two damselfish (fresh water dip and copper treatment). I have fallowed my main tank of fish (I still have my chocolate chip starfish and anemone in there). I plan on leaving it without fish for 6 weeks. I'm still performing maintenance as usual.

Has anyone had success with just fallowing?? I don't want to return my fish to the tank after 6 looong weeks and then find out I have to start all over b/c the parasite is still in my main tank. I have read about UV sterilizers, etc. I am thinking about getting an cleaner shrimp (I read they eat parasites).

Any advice. Thank you!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Although you have heard 6 weeks probably from a number of sources, I would be much more comfortable if you waited a full 90 days prior to introducing the fish back to the display.

I personally am a huge believer in UV Sterilizers and never run a marine aquarium without one. They pay for themselves as added insurance against the spread of disease.

I would highly recommend that you take the Damsels back to the LFS. It is a rare aquarium that goes long periods of time without the Damsels acting up and causing problems. RARE.


----------



## crazy4condy (Mar 30, 2009)

Any UV sterilizers you would recommend? I have a 40 gal...

Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Advantage UV Hang-On UV Sterilizers | UV Sterilizers | UV Sterilizers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

There are several designs that will work. The one I linked above is very simple. Just be sure to replace the bulb every year. You will also need a small powerhead to pump the water. I would use a slow flow rate for maximum exposure time. A MaxiJet 250 would do the trick.


----------

